# Creamed Honey



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Some take longer than others in my experience, but all cream nicely @ 57 or so.


----------



## Robert Holcombe (Oct 10, 2019)

Cloverdale said:


> Some take longer than others in my experience, but all cream nicely @ 57 or so.





Cloverdale said:


> Some take longer than others in my experience, but all cream nicely @ 57 or so.


Thanks! I'm practicing using small lots with this weather. I am looking at an ice cream maker to apply the Dyce Method. A bit pricey for a good one but multi-purpose. I am also freezing some nice Spring honey to preserve flavor. The mixture called honey has some peculiar material properties besides flavor. Still learning.


----------

